# Clean Cities Program to Get Federal Stimulus



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

First step of plan is to get mayors to apply for Clean Cities stimulus funds to convert their cities' automobile fleet to hybrid and electric vehicles by 2015

More...


----------



## Laska (5 mo ago)

I'm a fan of parties and do them very often, if there are people like me, I don't think you like cleaning up after a party at all, but here comes fortador, how to clean a mirror at home do their job quickly and qualitatively, I can safely recommend it.


----------

